
Show HN: Simplemvc.js – A highly opinionated web back end framework - jermaustin1
https://jeremyaboyd.com/post/simplemvc-js
======
jermaustin1
I built this to kind of scratch an itch. I wanted something that is easy to
get a web application started like (old school php), but still structured
enough to not be a huge mess (not like old school php). Coming from building
almost exclusively in asp.net mvc since 2010, I had a few things I wanted this
to do to make my life easy like asp.net mvc did (especially since routing
attributes were added).

So if this looks familiar, it is a cross between express (which it is built
atop), and asp.net mvc.

If you notice any issues, you can open an issue on github.

~~~
mind-blight
I'm curious why you chose to build your own instead of go with something like
NestJS?

~~~
jermaustin1
TL;DR; - I'm lazy. But maybe not as lazy as I should be?

The fun of the build. I knew the handful of packages I wanted by default in
all of my future projects, so I thought, why not just build around those,
package it up so I can just run `npm install simplemvcjs` and start building.

After decades of working on web applications all day everyday for my job,
there was something that always kept me from building more side projects.

After some soul searching, I realized I am incredibly lazy, and what was
keeping me from starting was all the upfront work needed to create a new
project from creating the directory and committing the first line of code to
having something that was actually rendering in the browser.

So the goal was to make this as easy as starting a new php project `touch
index.php` but with the structure needed to keep the code from being too
spaghetti-y.

Are there other frameworks I could have used, I'm sure, but I would still have
to rewrite a membership service, and still have to set up their versions of
controllers, and set their rendering engine, etc., etc.

~~~
CharlesW
> _I 'm lazy. But maybe not as lazy as I should be?_

This was such an delightfully-unexpected response that I almost did a spit-
take with my morning coffee. Thank you!

